# Garmin Edge 500 Frozen



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

My Edge 500 is frozen in the totals function and the screen says "working" . I cannot turn it off or move to another function. Any idea's what to do?


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Did you try a "master reset"?

INSTRUCTIONS HERE

While you say you cannot power it off, I'd just try it from step 2.


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

Team Fubar Rider said:


> Did you try a "master reset"?
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS HERE
> 
> While you say you cannot power it off, I'd just try it from step 2.


Thanks for the link. It did not work holding the two buttons down. I ended up holding all 4 and it shut down. We will see what happens from here.


----------



## MacinSeed (Dec 10, 2008)

Ranger Pride said:


> Thanks for the link. It did not work holding the two buttons down. I ended up holding all 4 and it shut down. We will see what happens from here.


Oh no, not the 4 buttons. That's the self destruct sequence!!!


----------

